# Sticky  Lower Big M map



## Steve

Some more points added. Thanks for the contributions.


----------



## koditten

Can that rock just down stream of the Tippy damn launch be marked

I named it "were is that MF'n rock", since ive said that more times than I can remember just before I drag my skeg over it.


----------



## koditten

I think I figured out the map. I marked that big rock...I think.


----------



## burntcabin

Steve said:


> I already have a couple of questions. Is there really a cemetary a cemetary run? What's the story of "Old Indian Campsite"? Any history behind that? Can anyone launch at Matson's, Coho Bend? What's the deal with the old launch near Chief Creek?


Yes, there is a cemetery at that same point I marked up top. You can see it in satellite view. I don't recall the name for it but there is a sign off the road when travelling between Rainbow and Bear Creek. The river narrows, gets deeper, gets quiet. And the trees are different there than anywhere else on the river... I don't know what kind of trees they are but they are dark, and curvy, and a little eerie. 

The Old Indian Campsite is sometimes called the hunters campsite because deer hunters setup a camp in the fall. My father took was on a guided trip years ago and the guide told him how that spot was an old indian campsite for years and years... and it has the look. Its perfect. The trees are all stripped of branches for many feet. There is a large sand dune to the west to protect against prevailing westerly winds. And its super flat. I've been camping there myself every December for years because its such a perfect site.

Those are my stories...


----------



## Steve

koditten said:


> I think I figured out the map. I marked that big rock...I think.


So you entered Point 14, I assume? What me to change the label?


----------



## koditten

Yep, I added #14.

Yes, please change it something more useful.

Thanks
Kirk


----------



## Steve

koditten said:


> Yep, I added #14.
> 
> Yes, please change it something more useful.
> 
> Thanks
> Kirk


Done


----------



## homebrew87

Steve said:


> I already have a couple of questions. Is there really a cemetary a cemetary run? What's the story of "Old Indian Campsite"? Any history behind that? Can anyone launch at Matson's, Coho Bend? What's the deal with the old launch near Chief Creek?


Anyone can launch at matsons. I believe its still $5 if you are not camping. Coho is strictly private from what i have heard on the water. I try to add a few points to the map as well

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ojh

burntcabin said:


> Yes, there is a cemetery at that same point I marked up top. You can see it in satellite view. I don't recall the name for it but there is a sign off the road when travelling between Rainbow and Bear Creek. The river narrows, gets deeper, gets quiet. * And the trees are different there than anywhere else on the river... I don't know what kind of trees they are but they are dark, and curvy, and a little eerie. *
> 
> Those are my stories...


Yes, right in the middle of them is a big pine tree we call 'The Majestic Pine' that stands over a deep pool, one year there was a squirrel that'd leap from that tree into the river, you could almost hear him go 'Weeee' all the way into the water. Great spot.


----------



## Steve

Someone added point #13 but I don't know what the label should be.


----------



## koditten

I've been studying old topo maps and I can't find a name on the map.


----------



## Ojh

koditten said:


> I've been studying old topo maps and I can't find a name on the map.
> View attachment 790609


The red 'X'? Thats what we called the 'Famous Hole', great spot for steelhead and just down below it some called the 'Money Hole'


----------



## Steve

Ojh said:


> The red 'X'? Thats what we called the 'Famous Hole', great spot for steelhead and just down below it some called the 'Money Hole'


I just updated those two. Let me know if what I put on there agrees with what you are thinking.


----------



## GuppyII

What happened to the map? Place names are gone..


----------



## Steve

GuppyII said:


> What happened to the map? Place names are gone..


I have fixed this. Someone had added several layers which had nothing on them. I deleted those layers and restored by original layer.


----------



## foxfire69

Is this printable yet...if so...how? Thanks!


----------



## Steve

I'm still hoping for some more additions. After that I will see what I can do.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Steve said:


> I have fixed this. Someone had added several layers which had nothing on them. I deleted those layers and restored by original layer.


If you remember, or ever saw the map of the Betsie that was on the wall at the Crystal Cafe in Bozonia, it was done by Tom Wolf. Master fish carver and taxidermist. I guess the people that would use such maps are not much competition on the water. True anglers simply hit the water and learn it. Rivers are constantly changing anyway.


----------



## koditten

I don't see your point. 
I never thought this map was intended to lead me to someone's favorite fishing spot.

I look at it as a memory.

I also look at it to see that many have different names for some of the spots.

Yes, I agree completely, the river is constantly changing.

The rock that I marked earlier has moved downstream 20 feet since I started fishing Tippy Dam 30 years ago.

I'm awaiting the production of the hard copies. I have a group of friends that have been fishing that river as long as me. I want to give copies of the map as gifts.


----------



## METTLEFISH

I’ve seen many renditions of the Big Manistee over the years, as well as others. The older “Watershed” versions are really cool. Many were done for logging, and others by the government.
Obviously the pre dam maps are far more desirable.


----------



## JRB72

Steve said:


> The more I look at it, the more I think it will be best served online from your phone. It would just take too much paper to do it justice.


When available?


----------



## Steve

rippin lip said:


> View attachment 802961
> Picked up #323 of 400 Sunday. As of now there are no other prints at the shop. No other rivers as well.


Have one in my cabin.


----------



## Steve

JRB72 said:


> When available?


Anytime you want to point your phone to Lower Big Manistee - Google My Maps


----------



## rieverr

Steve said:


> Ok, I've been wanted to try this for a while. Let's see if this works. I've noticed many names for many spots on the lower Big M. Some are very obvious while others are lesser know. It would be nice to share a common language for the spots. Add your names if you are willing.
> 
> The end result would be a map similar to what we've had on here in the past for Saginaw bay or LSC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower Big Manistee - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Lower Big Manistee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Steve; 
i have a place on Kettle Hole, I would buy one to put on the wall. that would make a great piece!!


----------



## rieverr

How and where can i get one !?


----------

